# Check my new NMZ



## Winter_Springs (Jun 19, 2010)

And some more


----------



## Winter_Springs (Jun 19, 2010)

...


----------



## Winter_Springs (Jun 19, 2010)

...


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

> Open to suggestion on mods.


Keep it simple!! 

-Sweet setup..I like just as is..


----------



## popcorn (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice rig. I would'nt do anything to it except fish it.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

i cant see any of the pics?!?! :-?


----------



## gheenoe (Dec 27, 2009)

I have the same NMZ I would skip the stick steering and go with a tiller extension and a grab bar. Thats how mine is set-up and I stand up everywhere I go. Not to mention there is less moving parts, maintenance and weight.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Bwahhhhh I miss my old nmz. Please enjoy the heck out of her! Let me know if u need anything?


----------

